# Patrick nominates first openly gay justice to Mass. high court



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Governor Deval Patrick is making history again with one of his judicial selections, nominating Barbara A. Lenk, an associate justice of the state Appeals Court who is married to a same-sex partner, to a seat on the Supreme Judicial Court.

Full Story: Patrick nominates first openly gay justice to Mass. high court


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am surprised he did not nominate one of his boyfriends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> I am surprised he did not nominate one of his boyfriends.


Maybe he sees being a pimp as crossing the line.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Why the need to print her sexual preference? What's the relevancy? Lamestream media sucks....


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Why the need to print her sexual preference? What's the relevancy? Lamestream media sucks....


So the next time when he appoints the first Illegal Alien Justice this won't seem all that bad......


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

And I'll be reading that article on some tropical island, far, far, away.. inebriated.....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> But Lenk seemed to downplay the influence in her life of one of the court's most momentous recent rulings. The 2003 decision, known as the Goodridge case, legalized gay marriage.


Mass. high court may be getting first gay justice - WSJ.com

Yay, another liberal rewarded for furthering their own causes...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm openly happy what's wrong with that.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Justice Cordy teaches at my school and I've had occasion to speak with him a few times over the past few months. 

I'm convinced he's the only sane member of that court.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> I am surprised he did not nominate one of his boyfriends.


That is why he nominated his wife's girlfriend. :wink_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Other councilors question Deval Patrick's Supreme Judicial Court pick *

Posted 18 hour(s) ago 
Members of the panel that will vote on Gov. Deval Patrick's nominee 
to the Supreme Judicial Court are faulting him for focusing on the fact 
that Appeals Court Judge Barbara Lenk would be the first openly gay 
member of the state's high court.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

So what the guy's gay? That's news these days? Is he qualified? I think his detriment is not his orientation but his name linked to Cadillac DuVille.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> So what the guy's gay? That's news these days? Is he qualified? I think his detriment is not his orientation but his name linked to Cadillac DuVille.


It's not a he it's a she and she is a flaming liberal.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Oops! Just the same. No need to "report" the "difference." So she has two problems, her affiliation to DuVille and being a liberal!


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

The fact that she is the first Gay person nominated to the SJC is what makes it news. It was news when the first Woman was nominated, the first Italian or Irishman or the first African American.The next time a Gay person is nominated it won't be news. 

I am so glad I opened this thread and read all the insightful and intelligent comments.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cpd4720 said:


> The fact that she is the first Gay person nominated to the SJC is what makes it news. It was news when the first Woman was nominated, the first Italian or Irishman or the first African American.The next time a Gay person is nominated it won't be news.
> 
> I am so glad I opened this thread and read all the insightful and intelligent comments.


Her sexual orientation is IRRELEVANT. It may be a part of who she is, but it shouldn't define who she is. Oh and by the way, she's not the first gay person nominated to the SJC. She is the first openly gay person.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Her sexual orientation is IRRELEVANT. It may be a part of who she is, but it shouldn't define who she is. Oh and by the way, she's not the first gay person nominated to the SJC. She is the first openly gay person.


+1

This reporting fact is only mentioned as a celebration of sort by a liberal media rag. I could give two shits if she is gay or not. Hell, my dog is gay.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Deval is falling behind in the diversity category. What, no gay men, Bi's or tranny's yet? His phone is probably ringing off the hook with calls from Cambridge, Northampton, Amherst, and the Outer Cape.

Only three more retirements and he could appoint the "first" GBLT state supreme court in the country.

Typical liberal making decision based on feelings. He could have John Jay in front of him and if they weren't leaning so far to the left they were off balance or were "the first" from some group thought to be downtrodden by the moonbats, he wouldn't even consider them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> +1
> Hell, my dog is gay.


Is his name Sparky?
Don't Be Gay (Season 1, Episode 4) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

i didnt even kniow we had gay judges in MASS!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Patrick rejects criticism of court pick*

BOSTON (AP) -- Gov. Deval Patrick is defending his pick for the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court after members of the panel charged with approving judicial nominees faulted him for focusing on the fact that Appeals Court Judge Barbara Lenk would be the high court's first openly gay member.

Patrick called Lenk "more than qualified," pointing to her decades on the bench and Ivy League education, and said her sexual orientation wasn't central to his decision. 

Read more: Patrick rejects criticism of court pick - Lowell Sun Online
​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*This is no surprise !!*

*First Mass. Gay Supreme Court Judge OK'd

Barbara Lenk Approved By Governor's Council 

BOSTON -- A state appeals court judge who will be the first openly gay justice on Massachusetts' highest court has been confirmed for the job. 
The Governor's Council voted Wednesday to approve Barbara Lenk for the Supreme Judicial Court. 
Some members of the council, which votes on all judicial nominations, had criticized Gov. Deval Patrick for referring to Lenk's sexual orientation while announcing her nomination last month.

Read more: First Mass. Gay Supreme Court Judge OK'd - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston
​​*


----------

